# My Girl Spoils Me...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been babysitting my mom's darling sheltie mix for the last three days. While I love her, I CAN'T STAND HER FUR EVERYWHERE! Susan, Julie, all of you with shedding breeds, how the heck do you do it without wanting to :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:?

I had two dogs that shed in my life before Posh, but now I am just too trained not to have to vacuum every two hours.

Actually, my agility trainer thinks she might have an inactive thyroid and that is why she is "blowing coat."

Anyone else experience this kind of hairy mess?

I "heart" Havanese!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes! We've had a variety of shedding and non-shedding breeds, but nothing prepared me for our beloved Akita. That girl could shed like no dog I'd ever seen before. Twice a year, I had to vacuum multiple times a day and I even broke a new vacuum in a month with all that hair. You could clean the floor and see clumps develop within an hour or two when she was doing her shedding. 

Even with multiple Havanese, I couldn't find much hair (except on their toys or if I used cheapy beds), but I'd always find the cat hair from our Simba when he would lay on top of the furniture. 

I heart my dogs too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oddly enough, Rumor doesn't shed that much. I do brush her thoroughly every 2-3 days and that gets a lot of undercoat out of her so perhaps that helps. I don't actually notice a lot of hair around where she's been laying. None, in fact. I know she sheds but it isn't an exhorbitant amount of hair. Now, my cat, on the other hand....oh my, does she ever shed in the summer time. Luckily, I vacuum often.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy,
I know!:hug:
Our first sheltie only shed I swear to you--twice a year. Then it was fuzz wads(his undercoat). He was great. I was positive all shelties were like him. Then we got Vincent. OMG! Vinnie sheds alot. He just does. I think the biggest difference is he is a "better quality" sheltie then my first one,though he has an abundance of coat. In fact I talked with a sheltie breeder while I was in Illinois and she said she thought Vinnie was "over coated". She gave me a tip-I'm going to try,but we'll see. What I do is bathe and throughly brush. I used Quincy's greyhound comb to remove Vinnie's undercoat again while I was at Mom's. Mom said it looked like I sheared a sheep! I removed all this undercoat just 3-4 weeks ago. It's mind boggling. I'm not sure what the mix is you have in that dog---but I'd just recommend a bath and deep grooming session. I do vacuum almost everyday though anyway(habit). I do feel your pain though. Vinnie is not allowed up on my furniture and my furniture is leather....so it's minimal in that area.

Susan--you are a lucky girl!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooh, that is rough! I cant do shedding dogs, I would be miserable with the allergy induced asthma.

Is there anything you can use to get the loose fur out? Does that furminator thing work?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, how about the Furminator? My friend had good results with it on her beagle. Then you'd only have to vacuum every 4 hours instead :biggrin1:


----------

